# $1 Petsmart Plants



## Iamnotjim (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey All,

I've picked up over 10 species so far and it is AWESOME!

Today I picked up:

Purple Mudwort X 2
Telanthera Cardinalis X 1
Dwarf Rotala X 1
Amazon Sword X 1
Rosette Sword X 1
Narrow Leaf Java Fern X1

ALL FOR UNDER $8!!


















Any other stores do this? 

I thought it is an awesome idea so the plants don't go to waste.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

The stores around here will sell completely dead anubias petite in betta cups (its just a fibrous mush-nothing resembling a plant left), dead marimo (dunno how they managed to kill them but they did!), and completely rotted/melted stems and other plants so no luck getting cheap only slightly iffy plants here :/


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

I've come across a few LFS that will mark down plants, but honestly if the plant looks down on its' luck you shouldn't have trouble "making an offer". But I have to agree that those prices make just about anything worth taking a risk on. Hopefully you found a true bargain.


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

Those topfin tissue culture may be great. I bought some crypts and expected them to melt away and die after sitting around in plastic, and every single sprig of them grew healthy and fast. I was completely astounded. Well worth giving those a try.

But if you do... clean off the gel really well, it makes a royal mess in the tank otherwise.


----------



## Iamnotjim (Jul 2, 2015)

Well, I went through all of the plants and got them in the tank.

They were all in very good condition. I was SURPRISED!!

The worst of the batch was the Amazon Sword. I only have 1 leaf left.

It turned out pretty nice. I think I paid less than 10 bucks for everything in here.

I found the rocks at a spot where me and my buddies go shooting on weekends. They were all blasted apart by high caliber rounds. Pretty cool!

I had some Cryptocoryne Wendtii and Hygro Fern in the tank already. (Bought earlier in the week for $1 each)




























I'm thinking about doing a DIY LED light for the top or a Finnex. What do you guys think? It's a 10 gallon.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Even when the plants look suspect I have to haggle to get them to drop a dollar or two off the full price


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Linwood said:


> Those topfin tissue culture may be great. I bought some crypts and expected them to melt away and die after sitting around in plastic, and every single sprig of them grew healthy and fast. I was completely astounded. Well worth giving those a try.
> 
> But if you do... clean off the gel really well, it makes a royal mess in the tank otherwise.



Actually, I can second this.. My crypt Wendtii 'green' plants are from one of these tissue cultures, and it positively took off. Give me a while and I'll have enough crypt to fill the 36 gallon tank


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Both began as persmart purchased topfin tissue cultures. Brief melt away period while they adjusted to submerged life and developed roots, and they both exploded and continue to be the fastest densest growing plants in the tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquariumhobbyist (Feb 18, 2014)

bpb said:


> Both began as persmart purchased topfin tissue cultures. Brief melt away period while they adjusted to submerged life and developed roots, and they both exploded and continue to be the fastest densest growing plants in the tank.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have never had luck with P. helferi. What are your lighting and CO2 conditions? Any ferts?


----------



## Iamnotjim (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeah, I can confirm.

The tissue cultures of the Crypt Wendtii do great in submerged life.

HOWEVER! The P. Helferi I got from tissue cultures melted away almost completely.

It took about a week before I saw any new growth.

I'll update how well these new plants adapt in the coming weeks.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Aquariumhobbyist. Like I said they looked ratty for a couple weeks and melted entirely but once they spit out new leaves they started growing insanely fast. I prune regularly. They're at the bottom of my 75 gallon standard. Lighting is 4x54 watt t5ho directly on the tank rim. Lots of co2 and I dose the standard EI amount for my tank size with GLA ferts. Substrate is floramax black with miracle gro organic potting mix underneath. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweetsails59 (Jul 1, 2015)

Dang, my local Petsmart drops them down to $3 or $4 if they turn brown. Nice haul!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Mine doesn't mark them down at all 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Neither does mine. They're $10-20 a pack clear up until they're dead and all that is left is agar agar gel in which they throw them away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KnownSyntax (Mar 15, 2014)

Wow you're lucky, mine will only sell them if they look pretty bad (but are still alive). Only once did I see some plants marked down to a dollar and I grab the only two that were.


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice deal mine don't do that at all... But I do look for reduced tags since I got my ecco pro filters for cheap a while back

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## harley (Jul 24, 2015)

*Wow..*

I wish my store did that too! I've seen plants there almost dead and they aren't marked down. I never thought to ask for a discount on any that look questionable, I'll try that next time.


----------



## MJB13 (Jun 30, 2015)

I wish mine did.
I might make an offer next time I go in.
Once when I stopped in they were unpacking the fish, and they gave me all the bubble wrap heating pack stuff that the fish are shipped in.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Never had luck with any of the petsmart tube or gel plants... But hell, for a dollar, I'd be willing to give it another try!


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

I am going to have to check my petsmart now Nice find!


----------



## Iamnotjim (Jul 2, 2015)

**Update**

Quick Update on the tank.

Everything welted pretty severely, but the cool part was the Narrow Leaf Java Fern had about 12 plants grow from seeds underneath it's leaves. I pulled a few away, tied them to rocks, and put them in my other tank.

I added a few trimmings of Christmas Moss and it EXPLODED under my 30W LED Flood Lights

I will update in a few weeks!!

August 20 2015









September 23 2015









October 29 2015



























My setup.

I had some 1x3 Cherry S4S leftover from the baseboards in the room, so I built a little stand for my 6500K 30W LED Flood light. I bought it on Amazon for $16. I cut an old computer power chord I had lying around and hotwired it. It's working out well.


----------



## Iamnotjim (Jul 2, 2015)

**Update**

It's been a few months and the tank is very stable, now.

I added a few fish and they seem very happy in there 

The Narrow Leaf Java Fern had 12-15 smaller plants grow from the seeds underneath the leaves. I pulled a few off, tied them to rocks, and put them in my other aquarium.

8/20/15
Hygro Fern









9/23/15

















10/29/15










































Here is my setup:









I had some extra 1x3 Cherry S4S leftover from the millwork in the room with the tank so I made a simple stand out of them.

It works great with my 6500K 30W LED Flood Light I got on Amazon for $16.

The light works great.










Will update in a few months!!


----------



## Roman B (Sep 23, 2015)

Can't see new photos you posted (((


----------



## perlguy (Mar 26, 2014)

Glad you got them for so cheap. There are two Petsmarts near my house. A few months back, one of them had several plants at 39-59 cents for each bunch. I went to the other Petsmart and they were selling the plants for regular prices. These sales are store specific.


----------



## Iamnotjim (Jul 2, 2015)

Fixed the links, sry bout that.

Anyone interested in a baby narrow leaf java fern or 2?

You pay postage and I can send a few off.


----------

